# What do sleeping hedgehogs dream of?



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

So I noticed this last night, I was spending some time with Coraline. She did this thing where she would lie in one spot for a little while, then scoot down a little and stay there for a while then repeat the previous action. I also noticed that while she was sleeping on me her legs started twitching like she was dreaming, it was absolutely adorable, any one else have similar experience.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

Running fast and eating mealworms!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely hunting mealies! :lol:


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Aw, hehe. Probably. My little hunter dreaming of finding mealworms adorable. >_<


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Sylvie definitely dreams. Occasionally I'll hear her chirp or make a long low squeal. When I check on her she's either fast asleep or glaring at me for waking her up. She is a restless sleeper though, constantly rearranging her position & 'turning over' in her spot.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

I think my little goofball dreams of sleeping. He will stay in the same position & never move for HOURS. Not even a flick of the ear. 

HOWEVER, he does love to sleep WITH me. :shock: If I don't put him in the bed myself, he will climb in (via the handy bolster pillow) & make himself at home. :lol: He likes to be super-close...preferably between something angled...a knee, an elbow, between feet. I don't know how he does it but he will get smooshed up against me but I don't even feel it until I twitch & then if I am sleeping lightly or wake up in the middle of the night, I feel him there. Or see a Henry shaped lump. 

He also uses the bed as an exercise wheel. he runs laps under the covers all over me, in his own version of speed annointing (nose & side quills & belly fur pressed against me as he runs & occasional licking) then get out & runs all over the bed, down the bolster around the room, back up the bolster, up the bed via my lumpy form, up my head (paw in nose to boot), sits on my head as if he has conquered the world, slides down my face & starts all over again. He takes a "chew on mom" break when he's winded but not ready to conk out yet. Then he does more speed annointing & then goes to sleep again. It is hysterical. & he is dead-set on it. I've done everything to discourage it (though I liked that he wanted to be with momma). I even moved the bolster & he managed to climb up the bottom rung & then scramble up the blankets...which is not anywhere near safe & I am terrified of him falling (he's a climbing FIEND.) 

From a wild orphan rescue to a bed-hog! Who knew?

I digress (this is so much more appealing than doing budgets & such!  )


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

That is so darn CUTE! Coraline gets under my shirt now and lies flat on her bellie occasionally
I feel her stretching or twitching. It's amazing.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

chasing mealworms down. it has to be it.
hector i think sleeps when he's curled up under fabric when i have him laying against me. he makes these little twitches. 

i swear he's dreaming of mealworms.


----------

